

Binpress - The source code marketplace - coderdude
http://www.binpress.com/

======
ryanfitz
anyone have experience selling on sites like this? I do a lot of backbone.js
work now and I wonder if people would be interested in a basic backbone.js
powered app to get started with?

~~~
jat850
backbone.js work may suddenly become very relevant to some work I'm about to
do, so I might be counted in that number. I'm having a hard time finding
really solid examples with things like backbone and node (moreso node) because
of how fast things move in such a young ecosystem.

~~~
ryanfitz
I have an example rails 3, backbone.js, coffeescript and mongodb app at
<https://github.com/codebrew/rails3-backbone-coffeescript> I haven't gotten
much time to work on it for the past week, but it might help you get started.

